# Play biting



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi again,

I have a question about puppys and biting. Once we start playing with Emma and her toys and she starts ripping around with them and getting wild she seems to stay in play mode. If i try walking away sometimes she will jump up and try to nip at my pants. If I pick her up she usually stops, but sometimes she bites harder on my arm then.

I've been trying to say "OUCH" and sometimes she will bite softer or stop but that only lasts a few seconds then she is at it again. I'd say she goes through this a couple times a day. I am unsure if she has too much energy we play with her all day and take her outside a lot but she still always seems to have more energy lol. I try putting her toys into her mouth when she bites me or princessgolden but sometimes she doesnt wanna let go of us and if she gets ahold of our pant legs or shirt she wants to tug on it and growl. I also noticed when I run in the backyard with her she will go after my pant legs and growl at me and want to tug on it.

How can I get this behavior to stop? I know she is a puppy yet only 9 weeks old today but I would like to get a hold on this and correct it before it gets to be a problem. Any help and tips would be appreciated. Thanks again GRF members:wave:.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There are several threads about biting that might be helpful
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=44393&highlight=puppy+biting

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=44008&highlight=puppy+biting

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43602&highlight=puppy+biting


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the links .


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

They are learning self control and it takes time....their is no quick fix for this. Firm and gentle....firm and gentle.......

Lucky was really bad at 10 wks, 12 wks, 13 wks. At 14 weeks he gained more control....but at that age he also gained a teenage attitude. I tell ya...if it aint one thing its another


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They do mature out of many the puppy sillinesses and puppy spazzes. I agree with Lucky's mom- gentle, firm, consistent, and time will pass. One thing that helps our puppies is learning the concept and command KissKiss. If she kisses you, tell Emma- good girl KISS. Put some peanut butter on your finger for her to lick and tell her KISS. Then, you can tell her KISSKISS, NO BITE, and she'll have an alternative behavior. It sounds crazy, but it works well. My mom and dad have a thing they do with pups, and it worked great with QB's puppy biting. They just gently move his foreleg to his mouth- so he can either bite his own leg or not bite. Pretty soon he started doing "corncob" nibbles on his own leg when he had the impulse to puppy bite a human. Now, he's just outgrown all of it.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips lj. She seems to be improving. I think when she gets really wound up into play mode she just wants to keep biting lol. I know puppies like to bite and nip but I just want to make sure it doesnt get into anything worse as she grows you know .


----------



## MCHarmon (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not sure I have a solution, but wanted you to know that we are going through the same thing with Spencer. Spencer is 15 weeks old today. We are firmly correcting each and every time and trying to distract him into another activity. I have several pants (thank goodness old ones) that now have puppy rip decorations at the bottom. I have noticed that this behavior is worse when he is hungry or has not had enough physical activity ie running. Good luck and pm me if you need more. 
Happily,

MC


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Just an update.

Emma is still biting and it hurts pretty bad now. Her teeth are sharper and she now has more teeth lol. Telling her no does not work anymore once she grabs onto my pants, sweatshirt, feet or hands.

She will be 12 weeks on Nov 9th and I am wondering if this play biting is going to slow down anytime soon and how I can move the process along lol. Once she gets into play mode she just wants to bite and bite.

She bites every so often during the day but then the rest of the day she is really playful and loving. She is getting better but not listening to the no command much anymore unless she is somewhere that she can't get me such as me on the chair with the autaman out though now she is getting big enough that she can jump up on it and wants to keep niping at my socks and feet.

Any help would be appreciated to get her to know the no command again. Thanks!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 21 month old who still bites when she is excited at times. I put my hands softly, but firmly around her snout and say NO BITE in a stern, raised voice. I may have to do it a few times, but she gets the picture.

Also, a sharp spray stream from a squirt bottle works wonders for us. Some people say their pup wants to play with the squirt, but for others it really helps- worth a try- all we have to do is SHOW her the bottle now LOL. Others might use Bitter Apple, which I still do on occasion, but only as a last resort- I end up having on me later!

I also have a few PJs, pants that have needed to be sewn. Good Luck!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well retrievers are a "mouthy" breed so as you have already heard this is not uncommon. And some are more so than others. So things to be optomistic about.
They do outgrow it over time provided you are consistent and firm in your correcting it.:crossfing
Once she looses her puppy teeth the permament ones are not as razor sharp.:bowrofl:

Somethings that may help.
When she grabs you or your pants swap what she grabs for a toy. Tell her no as you remove her mouth from you and tell her good when you put the toy in her mouth.
A slight modifiaction of this would be after to remove her mouth from you, GENTLY but firmly, clamp her mouth shut as you say no, then give the toy and tell her good.
You may also want to keep a collar and short leash on her when she is loose and SUPERVISED. This gives you a handle with which to grab her as she scoots away. But PLEASE do not leave it on unless she iis in your sight, it could otherwise be tragic.

Good luck!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Although I have trained many Golden Retrievers, you on this site certainly know this breed a lot better than I. I was reading and you have a lot of great solutions that were posted that I would totally recommend. 

I think that it is also important to understand what goes on in a dog's head, and why they do act a certain way. I learned from a gentleman that was responsible for originally training the dogs for the LAPD something a while ago, and I wanted to share it with you.

There are certain breeds of dogs that have more "prey" drive than others. and because all dogs are different certain dogs will exhibit more of that "prey" drive. Because dogs are domesticated there are many dogs that do not exhibit much of these actions at all. 

How does this relate to your problem? Remember that quite often the toy that your dog is chewing on represents something that a dog would do in the wild with the object.

Have you ever seen two dogs struggling over a fluffy toy or some material and trying to tear it? Have you ever seen the way some dogs, especially Jack Russells, will gnaw obsessively over a nylabone or a bone?

The tearing of the object goes back to the kill, and them tearing, and fighting over the carcass. The gnawing of the object goes back to the chewing on the bone after the kill.

The reason I brought this up is that although the dog might be just chewing or gnawing, if they are allowed to get to this level, and this is able to escalate, you can certainly get some possessive issues, which can turn into aggression. You had mentioned that she gets "wild", and that is what prompted me to write this post.

I hope this helps you!


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

12 weeks is still very young it takes some dogs longer than others mine was still doing it at 20 weeks. he still does it now sometimes at 10 months though he does stop when I tell him no. I woudn't worry about it too much at the moment. Of all the tips I find kisses the best - he is always happy to change from bites to kisses. Good luck x


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

First I taught Brooks the word "kiss" (use it when he licks you) and make sure he knows to lick you when you say kiss. 
Then when he would start to do the biting, say "kiss". It worked like a charm for us.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, if anyone has anything else to add feel free too thanks again!


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree w/the kiss and substituting a toy tips--I still use those w/Sherman when he gets wound up. He's six months old now and it still occasionally happens...

I find that if he gets too wound up and out of control, putting him in his crate for a nap diffuses things as well. Many on here have compared out of control pups to toddlers needing a nap and I think that is pretty accurate.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie is 15 weeks today, and still bites and pulls at my clothes. I have marks all over my hands from her biting. It just takes time and consistency. She was worse from 9-13 weeks, so I know she is getting better. I just say no and distract her by giving a toy. If the toy doesn't work, I try petting her somewhere that she likes, like her tummy lol. I just try and calm her down. Sometime when she is just too bad and acting crazy, I will put her in the kitchen for a time out (I have a baby gate installed for her) . 

My husband holds her snout and says no when she starts biting him.

Hope this helps, Good luck, it will get better


----------

